# 8 week scan on Wednesday, so scared!



## allana (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am a type 1, with good control, last hba1c was 6.5%.

I have a 18 month old little girl and had a missed miscarriage in august 2011. 

I had no symptoms of a miscarriage and only found out at my first scan 7 weeks.

Anyway I am currently 8 weeks pregnant and have my scan booked for this Wednesday the 11th.

I am trying to think positive but after my last experience I am frighted too.

Please all send me positive vibes on weds at 11.45am!


----------



## Steff (Jan 9, 2012)

Allana a massive load of good luck coming your way from me x hope it all goes well, please come back on the forum and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 9, 2012)

Bucket loads of vibes sending your way, been there too (missed miscarriage)so can empathise with your angst. Very best of luck x


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 9, 2012)

Positive vibes coming your way Allana


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2012)

Wishing you all the best for Wednesday Allana  Will be sending you all my good thoughts at the appointed time!


----------



## HappyHelen (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Allana

Wishing you all the very best of luck for tomorrow. I'm sure it's all fine but it wil be lovely to get that confirmed. 

Helen x


----------



## Monkey (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope you get on ok - will be thinking of you.


----------



## kellymedkelly (Jan 10, 2012)

Sending you lots of positive vibes for your scan x


----------



## allana (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone! xxx


----------



## allana (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Had my scan and the baby is fine, could see a little flutter which is the babies heartbeat.

They have now worked out I'm 9 weeks and 1 day and have got my 12 week scan booked for the 31st of Jan!


Thank you all so much for your support and kind words xxxx


----------



## HappyHelen (Jan 11, 2012)

That is really great news!! Hope you are ok. 

Helen 
X


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2012)

Wonderful news Allana! So pleased for you!


----------



## Monkey (Jan 11, 2012)

Excellent news - bet you're feeling a bit calmer now!


----------



## Steff (Jan 11, 2012)

Allana thats wonderful news for you all and such a huge relieve x


----------



## rachelha (Jan 11, 2012)

Wonderful news!!


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 17, 2012)

Great news, and not long till your next scan. Its exciting xx


----------

